# (MS) grhrch zip-to-go



## robbie baggett (Oct 27, 2006)

zip is a very easy to train and loves to do his job, no matter the conditions
he has passed the last three grands with an amatuer trainer and handler
has passed 5 of 6 master 
zip picks up @ 500 ducks each duck season
we are entered in the srs events in the spring
you can see a picture and pedigree at www.wonderlabskennel.com


----------

